# transmission quit without warning



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 91 maxima that i just had the transmission rebuilt last year. I was going down the street and made a right hand turn and felt something pop then the car wouldn't go no more. there wasn't any slipping or anything. checked the halfshafts nothing broke. it will still hold in park. anybody knows what happen and is there a way to fix it without rebuilting it. this is the second tranny in two years other then that it's been a great car.


----------

